# House V, Germany - August 2012



## LulaTaHula (Oct 14, 2012)

After two days of the traditional tourist spots of Berlin, we were lucky enough to get to see this place just outside of the city. Last stop on the mini trip.


----------



## the_man_1984 (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice report mate. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 14, 2012)

superb set very feminine set of shots  CRAP as I said earlier  You know what I mean Lula but I bet I get slated by every one else


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 14, 2012)

Another great set there!


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 14, 2012)

I like that


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 14, 2012)

I like that too


----------



## rectory-rat (Oct 14, 2012)

Very nice that is  And interesting too, that's some lab equipment in the last few pictures, so 'twas more than just a house...

~RR


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 14, 2012)

Mmmmm.... Very nice.

Some lovely well thought out composed shots there


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 14, 2012)

*Splendid that is...*


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 14, 2012)

Whoa! Magnicent photos Madame! Love how you use the light, beautiful!


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 15, 2012)

Hmmm... nice. But what is it??? Looks like a clinic?


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Excellent work as always Lula!


----------



## mrtoby (Oct 15, 2012)

great stuff


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 15, 2012)

Superb photos,thanks for sharing.


----------

